# Essences. Is it just me?



## likalaruku (Jan 3, 2018)

So today I noticed in 3 playthroughs today that animals no longer give essences as a random reward for completing quests. If they give them, it's when friendship levels up, & it's not even guaranteed then. The exception is animals that you're hosting at your camp, which may grant you a large quantity of an essence randomly.


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 3, 2018)

I've noticed that as well. The only way to get a decent amount of essence is at your campsite, so the animals that I host are determined by which essences I need. So, if I am low on 'Cute' essence, everyone at the campsite is replaced with cute villagers until that particular essence goes up to a decent amount. I do the same for all other essences and it's been working well for me. I currently have all 'Cool' villagers now and that essence is racking up nicely. In a few days, they will be replaced with 'Rustic' villagers as I need to build more rustic amenities.


----------



## J087 (Jan 3, 2018)

If you have time you could harvest about 15 essence per day, by talking to everyone at your campsite.
In my opinion things got easier this way. With a little planning you'll always have enough essence for your amenity upgrades.


----------



## arbra (Jan 3, 2018)

Adding to the campsite way, the higher the villager, the more essences you will get, and vise versa, the lower the villager, the lower the essences you get.  So my level 8-9 are only giving me 1 essence, while my level 16-20 are giving me 3-6.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 3, 2018)

yeah, I think the most reliable way to get essence is from the animals in your campsite (though bear in mind, they sometimes give bells instead of materials and essences) you can also get them from the quarry, but you can only get in a day with friends and I personally can't justify spending leaf tickets when I can just as easily get it from my campers.

I also find that the higher your friendship level with the animals at camp, the more essence they give. It's for this reason I've come to like the way talking to animals at camp has changed: more essence!


----------



## likalaruku (Jan 4, 2018)

Good idea. I will rearrange my camp to have the highest levels of one essence affiliation at a time. Thanks guys.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 4, 2018)

I saw this post yesterday, but I hadn't been paying much attention to essences. I kept an eye out for it while fulfilling villager requests, and I still seem to get essences fairly regularly. I'm currently lacking cotton, as those villagers are not as plentiful and seem to rotate through the camp less frequently. I think it's probably all just random, which can be maddening when you need specific items.

-EDIT-
I believe what I was seeing was essences received from leveling up the villagers.


----------



## Dede (Jan 4, 2018)

likalaruku said:


> So today I noticed in 3 playthroughs today that animals no longer give essences as a random reward for completing quests. If they give them, it's when friendship levels up, & it's not even guaranteed then. The exception is animals that you're hosting at your camp, which may grant you a large quantity of an essence randomly.



I'm pretty sure they never did give essences for standard requests. Just bells and common crafting materials. Also, for getting essences during villager level ups, I'm still getting guaranteed essences. Maybe I'm just super lucky, I don't know. But I don't think anything has changed in regards to the rewards you get for fulfilling requests.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 5, 2018)

-REMOVED-


----------



## Libra (Jan 5, 2018)

Dede said:


> I'm pretty sure they never did give essences for standard requests. Just bells and common crafting materials. Also, for getting essences during villager level ups, I'm still getting guaranteed essences. Maybe I'm just super lucky, I don't know. But I don't think anything has changed in regards to the rewards you get for fulfilling requests.



Yeah, this. I've never received an essence as a random reward for a standard quest. Might be RNG-based, who knows.

I'm not having much luck with the quarry. I try to go when it's a sparkling essence but the last few days I've only gotten a maximum of 7. I had the impression it was more before the update, but I might be misremembering.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 5, 2018)

I?m level 58 and I?ve NEVER received essence for a basic request. Literally never and I?ve been playing since pre-launch. Sooo i don?t think you guys are getting essence from random requests lol

Edit: Yea I even looked it up and it?s not possible to get them from random requests. Only when villagers level up, when you talk to them at your camp, and the quarry. That?s it


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 6, 2018)

My apologies, I was trying to pay attention to when I received essences while filling requests, and I may not have filtered out the level ups. I did not mean to spread misinformation. That said, I don't really seem to be lacking in essences, and when I am low, I tend to get more fairly quickly without putting much thought into it. I focus on rotating my villagers in and out of my camp based on the other crafting materials (wood, steel, cotton, etc.). I also only spend them when I need to for furniture and amenities. I have only crafted a handful of items not requested by villagers, and most of them didn't require essences. If you guys are struggling with essence supply though, the quarry is a good place to pick up a handful fairly easily. The first few times I tried seemed terrible, but my luck has been much better in the quarry lately.


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes, every week I swap my villager type at my campsite. This past week all 'Cool' villagers were camping out at my site, and helped bring my Cool Essence up to a decent level. Now I am swapping them all out for all 'Rustic' villagers as I am running low on that essence. Whatever essence I receive from the Quarry (which I only use when it's sparkling), and from villagers out on the map/field are considered extra for the archive. I do wish you were able to buy essense once in a while with Leaf Tickets, but I understand the game's logic as to why you can't (they'd rather you pay much higher leaf ticket rates when you're trying to craft something and an essence is low).


----------

